# Domestic Doves? Please help.



## Sarahb123 (Apr 6, 2011)

My parents have recently bought 4 doves (2 male, 2 female), they're intended to be mating pairs but did not arrive already coupled. I believe they weren't housed together previously. The supplier believed the birds would be fairly tame but it doesn't appear that way. We are currently in week 2 of keeping them contained in a net surrounding their dove cote (for a total of 5 weeks). On the day of their arrival one of the birds ate seed out of my hand (despite it being available in a feeder) and the others did not shy away. However, since then they have become more withdrawn despite the fact that I, and my mother, have been making a daily effort to spend time within the net. They appear interested but shy away in the cote whenever we enter the net.
Can anyone help? Should I now try and hold them (which I haven't up until now)?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I think your birds will be as tame as they want to be...most birds lose some tameness when they pair up...mating being more on their mind than you.

Once the birds are free they might tolerate you more knowing they can get away if they want to.At the moment they will feel trapped if you approach them.

Personally I wouldn't force myself on them,it might have the opposite effect.Better to have wary birds,they won't get predated so easily.


----------



## Sarahb123 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you very much for your help


----------

